# Knifes



## Feather Burner (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are a few skinners that I recently finished. Whatcha think?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Knice looking knives...


.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

If these are for sale, how much for the first one on the left?


----------



## Stickemsick (Aug 24, 2006)

How Much???


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

They look very nice and appear to be of high quality!


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Congrats on the great job! I think they look great. For skinners, I like a little bit thicker handle so my hand does not get fatigued but that is just preference. That being said, these are much, much nicer than anything I own.


----------



## Feather Burner (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all of the complements!


----------

